# Cicada Pattern?



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Who got a good simple, rugged Cicada bug pattern ? The last hatch they tore my bugs up. Couldn't keep them away from carp
In some places. Beginning of hatch they are deadly, until there is so many the fish are gorged on them.


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is one for you.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to dig mine out from the last hatch and post picture.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Jim Paden said:


> Here is one for you.
> View attachment 209047


Looks great and is very similar in shape of mine but really like this!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="Drm50, post: 2170384, member: 58750"). Beginning of hatch they are deadly,* until there is so many the fish are gorged on them*.[/QUOTE]
When the fish aren't in a feeding mode try a black and orange popper. Pop it gently to imatate small fish attacking a cicada, Even when they're not hungry the fish can't resist stealing a meal from other fish. A popper also works great early and late day or drizzly days when the cicadas are not so active, a few gentle pops will attract strikes from inactive fish. Poppers and Sliders are pretty much all I ever use to imatate cicadas. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

